# Forbidden Planet C-57D leg deployment



## Altair4 (Jan 31, 2009)

Here are a couple of videos of my PL C-57D with motorized landing legs.


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

Awesome, beautiful work. I love watching stuff like this. Thanks for sharing these...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Outstanding! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

"He's got legs... and he knows how to use them..."

Very nice work!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Wouldn't have imagined the legs cold be so smooth with the hull. please show us inside and talk about how you did that!


----------



## Altair4 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the compliments.

To get the landing legs flush wasn't as bad as I anticipated but it probably had to do with how I installed them. I completely ignored the pivot points as supplied with the kit and created my own. The plastic nubs just would't work with what I needed to do, especially with the fact that I needed a hard pivot so I could attach the actuation link. What I need to do is take one leg apart and photo how I did it. Will attach pictures later.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Trekkriffic said:


> "He's got legs... and he knows how to use them..."
> 
> Very nice work!


I think one of the bearded band members from ZZ Top actually played the "Id" monster.............???????


----------



## JimPV (Apr 26, 2009)

That is absolutely terrific.

Wow!!


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Ill bet you 10$(and I get the dvd how you did it ) you cant do a jupiter-2,, 
come on... I double dog dare you,
NO wait... I triple dog dare you :tongue:

Fine work indeed


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Outstanding mate. Great work. Do you have any pics or video of the inside to show how it all works?


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

rowdylex said:


> Outstanding mate. Great work. Do you have any pics or video of the inside to show how it all works?


see page 17 for pics
http://www.culttvman.biz/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7302953


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Totally at a loss for words!
Excellent build. Where is a ''jaw dropping smiley'' when ya need one?:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

skinnyonce said:


> see page 17 for pics
> http://www.culttvman.biz/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7302953


Thanks Skinny, some good reference pics there. Man, I stand in awe of this build.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

rowdylex said:


> Thanks Skinny, some good reference pics there. Man, I stand in awe of this build.


Yep this guy has his A game on with this one.
not that people need to do it, but sometimes I wish they would put all this good stuff on cd for picture reference,


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

That's freaking awesome! I honestly did not see the hatch seams until the legs started deploying.


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Beyond the skills of mortal men, or at least me anyway. Superb job!


----------



## Altair4 (Jan 31, 2009)

Video of the motors and mechanisms.


----------



## Altair4 (Jan 31, 2009)

After many hours of filling and sanding and filling and sanding....and priming and sanding and priming and sanding I finally got the upper hull to a finish and primed state. Lower hull will get the same treatment.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

skinnyonce said:


> Ill bet you 10$(and I get the dvd how you did it ) you cant do a jupiter-2,,
> come on... I double dog dare you,
> NO wait... I triple dog dare you :tongue:
> 
> Fine work indeed


I actually did make the gear on my Polar Lights J2 operational. It was not motorised, you had to twist the power core approx 1/3 turn counterclockwise to deploy the gear and 1/3 turn clockwise to retract them. I did use some artistic license in the design by attaching the footpad doors directly to the foot pads and I adjusted the pivot point of the footpad so that when closed everything was flush with the hull.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

kenlee said:


> I actually did make the gear on my Polar Lights J2 operational. It was not motorised, you had to twist the power core approx 1/3 turn counterclockwise to deploy the gear and 1/3 turn clockwise to retract them. I did use some artistic license in the design by attaching the footpad doors directly to the foot pads and I adjusted the pivot point of the footpad so that when closed everything was flush with the hull.


What a fantastic Idea, simple, but effective. So when is the next video of the C-57D coming out? I would love to see how you put those motors together and to see how the wiring to the switches worked out.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well that's pretty danged nifty!


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*Forbidden Planet C-57D*

Altair4,

Awesome job on the finish of the upper hull. I've yet to start painting mine, but I have filled and sanded until I'm blue in the face. I hope mine looks as good as yours when the colors go on. Tired of seeing all the build-ups with dark seam lines painted on the sections. What colors did you use on the hull?


----------



## Altair4 (Jan 31, 2009)

nautilusnut said:


> Altair4,
> 
> Awesome job on the finish of the upper hull. I've yet to start painting mine, but I have filled and sanded until I'm blue in the face. I hope mine looks as good as yours when the colors go on. Tired of seeing all the build-ups with dark seam lines painted on the sections. What colors did you use on the hull?


nautilusnut,

Thanks! The hull is not finish painted yet. What you see is just several prime coats with fine sanding in between. The final prime coat was sanded wet with 400, 800, 1500 and finally 2000 paper. That's why it has that shine. Still deciding on a final silver color but so far I'm liking a DAP product, Aluminum color.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Altair4 said:


> After many hours of filling and sanding and filling and sanding....and priming and sanding and priming and sanding I finally got the upper hull to a finish and primed state. Lower hull will get the same treatment.


There are seams on this kit? It doesn't come in two single molded halves?!?! You'd never know it looking at this! Holy crud what a great job! And what standard to live up to for the rest of us!!! Congrats on every thing with this build!


----------



## Altair4 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks very much, Model Man. I am trying to do justice to this project and comments like yours help to make the effort worth while. When the C-57D is completed it should be fairly unique for this model.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

rowdylex said:


> What a fantastic Idea, simple, but effective. So when is the next video of the C-57D coming out? I would love to see how you put those motors together and to see how the wiring to the switches worked out.


Thanks but actually, the amazing C57-D is by Altair4, not me. I do plan on adapting my Polar Lights gear idea to the Moebius J2 and motorising it, I just don't know when I will get to it.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Altair4 said:


> Here are a couple of videos of my PL C-57D with motorized landing legs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cn8CxlTGaKI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKI9e6d51PM


Fantastic! Very impressive work.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

kenlee said:


> Thanks but actually, the amazing C57-D is by Altair4, not me. I do plan on adapting my Polar Lights gear idea to the Moebius J2 and motorising it, I just don't know when I will get to it.


Ooops!! Sorry about that. I guess I should have clarified Altair4 was the one for the video update and you Kenlee for your stunning ingeniousness. Next time I will put my glasses on before posting a reply.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Engineering genious. That thing works flawlessly. Your bodywork ain't too shabby either pal! Look forward to watching this build progress. Please keep posting! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

rowdylex said:


> Ooops!! Sorry about that. I guess I should have clarified Altair4 was the one for the video update and you Kenlee for your stunning ingeniousness. Next time I will put my glasses on before posting a reply.


No problem, it's a mistike I think everyone has made at least once, I just wanted to make sure that Altair 4 got proper credit for his amazing and ingenious work. 
If it were not for CGI, people like Altair 4 could have a job for life in the movie industry.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

kenlee said:


> No problem, it's a mistike I think everyone has made at least once, I just wanted to make sure that Altair 4 got proper credit for his amazing and ingenious work.
> If it were not for CGI, people like Altair 4 could have a job for life in the movie industry.


I agree:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

GREAT JOB SIR!!!!

I would say that your work is on par, if not greater than that of the original SPFX Miniature(s) Used in the making of the film.

It's a beautiful ship, and your love of the subject mater comes through Loud and Clear!!

Can't wait to see more updates!


----------



## shopper (Dec 6, 2003)

*C-57D Leg Deployment*

In your video describing the operation of the legs you mentioned Blue Point Engineering. I have ordered RC devices from them before. They are helpful and have quite a inventory of speciality electronics. I ordered a 4 channel RC transmittter/receiver for use in my 24" SFM Jupiter 2 to control efx, lighting and sound. The problem I ran into was that the RC circuit is designed to be momentary and does not latch. I suppose I can change the switches on the mini transmitter from momemtary to toggle to keep the relays latched. I would be very interested to see what you are able to come up with.

A sweet buildup - good luck!

Bill


----------



## Altair4 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys. The attached photo of the lower hull shows the compartments that I created to house the motors, electronics and batteries. The sound board compartment will be completed when I have the actual board in hand. Everything fits neatly in the lower hull and between the upper and lower.

shopper - I chose to go with the 12 channel remote partially because it has the capability to be used as a momentary or latching switch but also because I will need most of the channels. Which batteries did you select to power the remote electronics?


----------



## shopper (Dec 6, 2003)

I was going to use a Lith-Ion, 11.1 volt, 2200 mAH to power the board/relays, and 11.1 v/3.7 v lith-ions for the internal lighting.

Bill


----------



## Altair4 (Jan 31, 2009)

shopper said:


> I was going to use a Lith-Ion, 11.1 volt, 2200 mAH to power the board/relays, and 11.1 v/3.7 v lith-ions for the internal lighting.
> 
> Bill


Okay, thanks. I'm going with a 12V NiMH 3500mAH for the remote electronics and a 9.7V NiMH 3500 mAH for the sound electronics. The motors and lights will use standard 1.5 V batteries in various multiples. I'm lucky this ship is as big as it is to fit all this stuff.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Any updates? I would really like to see a close up and in depth summary, on how you did the leg deployment motors.


----------



## Altair4 (Jan 31, 2009)

No updates at the moment. Everything is apart due to work on the lower hull surface. Before I do the final outer paint I will do a video on the motor mechanisms and post it up.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Great, look forward to the video. Keep up the good work.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Any updates on this Altair?


----------



## Altair4 (Jan 31, 2009)

rowdylex said:


> Any updates on this Altair?


No sadly, no updates. She sits patiently on my work bench waiting for me to get my A in gear. Too many other "projects" have been taking my time. But thanks for reminding me that I need to get back at it.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Then get your A in gear! LOL
:wave:


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

What would be the best gear ratio for his "A" to get the most realistic motion?


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

WoWoW! Hello Again! 
Incomparable work on the Land-Leg & Ramps! 

I've misplaced your contact info - can you drop me a line & send it to me again?
I'd like to Talk & catch-up (...it's been a while)
Here's my Eddress: [email protected]

Nice Dome (...just kidding)


----------



## Altair4 (Jan 31, 2009)

modeleers said:


> WoWoW! Hello Again!
> Incomparable work on the Land-Leg & Ramps!
> 
> I've misplaced your contact info - can you drop me a line & send it to me again?
> ...


Email sent.


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

*Great Work!*

I ordered a kit today largely due to inspiration from this thread. I will never have the patience to do all that amazing detail work but it does look like a fun build.


----------



## TrevEB (Apr 8, 2010)

I would very much like to see more details about your spinning engine core. 
It looks like you are spinning the core from a motor mounted on the side, like a record turntable. 
Is it working? Can we have a demonstration video? 
Did you explore the option of using an led spinner?
I'm guessing that the led kit doesn't do the effect justice compared to a mechanical solution.
One of the original props was recently on display in LA with a working core.
See video #4
http://www.oscars.org/events-exhibitions/features/sci-fi/forbidden-planet.html


----------



## Altair4 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nothing really new to report on the engine core progress. Have been busy with major projects on the property. I've been mulling over a redesign of the engine core though as a winter project. Some of the sub-assemblies I made in styrene will need to be made in aluminum. I won't be going to an LED spinner design though.

Thanks for the video link. I found it interesting that the core vanes on the 20" ship seem to have a radius in the corners. That's the first time I have seen a long video close up view of the spinning engine core. The video also gives an accurate account of the number of vanes and the spinning speed.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

There may be another source to check out.

That Twilight Zone episode with Agnes Moorehead and the 'little invaders'. I caught it on SyFy the other day and was astonished how much of the C 57-D was actually shown (and how they cut away when she 'destroys' the ship because it's pretty clear the wreck shown isn't the Cruiser model!).

There's a shot of the 'cargo ramp' with the beltway in motion and a couple of times you can see the lit engine core with the vanes not moving.

Hey, it's at least worth netflixing or something. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0734648/


----------



## Altair4 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I checked out the movie on youtube and found it interesting that the large model in the Invaders and the smaller model have different fusion core vane designs. My design is more like the large C-57D movie model. Funny that in the Invaders movie they show only one leg deploying and it's not the stair leg but the conveyor belt leg. The ship they destroyed in the movie is obviously not the actual Forbidden Planet model but a bad reproduction. If you look carefully at the closeups of the just wrecked ship you can see radial ribs on the hull skin.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Altair4 said:


> Thanks for the link. I checked out the movie on youtube and found it interesting that the large model in the Invaders and the smaller model have different fusion core vane designs. My design is more like the large C-57D movie model. Funny that in the Invaders movie they show only one leg deploying and it's not the stair leg but the conveyor belt leg. The ship they destroyed in the movie is obviously not the actual Forbidden Planet model but a bad reproduction. If you look carefully at the closeups of the just wrecked ship you can see radial ribs on the hull skin.


I figured you would catch that. 

Interesting about the different vane patterns. Maybe something to do with how it would register on film at different distance?

I suspect the conveyor leg was used because it did something. it was visually interesting. Also it seems plausible that given the bulk of the 'space suits' a moving ramp might be more useful then stairs. It was interesting they were able to get into the ship enough to have the hand puppet throw a shadow to give the impression it was walking to the ramp.

Well, thanks to that we know know for sure that the conveyor belt did move and there was enough of an opening at the hull/ramp interface to have allowed material to be shown being loaded or removed from the ship. So there must have been script edits made after the ship construction was finalized. As we know you don't build something you're never going to use on these things.


----------

